# Maquina de coser Alfa 3940 no mueve motor.



## 3jotas (Abr 12, 2012)

Hola, ante todo presentarme ya que soy nuevo, voy a exponer mi problemilla haber si me podeis ayudar.

Ttengo un problema con la maquina de coser, no se si el problema será del pedal o de la placa electronica, la luz y todo parece que va bien,pero cuando pulsamos el pedal no se pone en marcha, he conectado el motor al interruptor del alumbrado y cuando lo pongo en marcha va ok, pero ahora no se por donde seguir, si es el pedar, o algo en placa, a simple vista en la placa no se le ve nada extraño. He revisado el conexionado, todo ok, he intentado comprobar el triac que lleva /bt134) pero no me da medidas, creo que es porque lo he probado con un tester digital ya que otras veces he hecho comprobaciones con uno analogico y los resultados son distintos, el caso es que sigue igual, el funcionamiento del pedal es correcto creo yo, ya que basicamente es una resistencia lo qeu lleva y lo he verificado, no se si es problema esta en el triac.


alguna idea?


Gracias de antemano


----------



## Negao (Abr 12, 2012)

Saludos.
El pedal lo puedes medir con continuidad.
Yo lo suelo hacer con un polimetro que traiga medidor de continuidad (un pitido si, sino pita, no)
Asi descartas el pedal por si no fuera el caso.
Caso que todo este correcto me centraria en la placa y mediria tensiones de entrada a ver si son las correctas. En cuanto al triac,no me hagas mucho caso,pero yo los suelo medir desoldados de la placa con el ohmetro.
Suerte.


En este post se debate sobre algo parecido a tu problema (caso sea el pedal)
Problemas con pedal maquina de coser


----------



## 3jotas (Abr 12, 2012)

Hola gracias por la respuesta, el pedal parece correcto, el triac lo he sacado y lo he medido con el tester, 1 con 2 = 900megas
1 con 2+gate= 100ohmios


Un saludo


----------



## Negao (Abr 12, 2012)

Saludos.
Hasta donde llega mi conocimiento la lectura de la patilla 1 a la 2 deberia haberte dado infinito y con el puente un valor cercano a 0 ohmios.
Por otro lado es muy dificil vislumbrar el problema sin un visionado de la placa y no deberias de tenerme mucho en cuenta por que,aunque reparo electrodomesticos y he reparado algunas placas (triacs incluido) mis conocimientos de electronica son muy limitados (cosa que trato de remediar mediante el estudio y la consulta de este Foro)
Por este Foro he visto un circuito muy simple para probar Triacs,buscalo.
Suerte.


----------



## 3jotas (Abr 12, 2012)

Correcto la lectura del triac no es la adecuada, yo ya no sabia si era por ser con un tester digital, creo que probare a cambiarlo y empiezo por ahi, ya te digo, tensiones parecen correctas salvo que a las patillas del motor no llegan.

mil gracias negao


----------



## Negao (Abr 12, 2012)

De nada hombre.
Suerte.


----------



## osvel49 (May 4, 2012)

compañero por lo que creo ese pedal tiene un potenciometro que sirve para la regulación de velocidad como un dimer , revisalo por que a mi me a pasado y es que la pista se desgasta
si algo me cuentas


----------



## 3jotas (May 4, 2012)

correcto, el pedal esta bien, el problema es que no me pone el motor en marcha

un saludo


----------



## osvel49 (May 9, 2012)

3jotas dijo:
			
		

> correcto, el pedal esta bien, el problema es que no me pone el motor


en marcha

Compañero según el plano que dibujaste el problema es solo del pedal ; la otra es que la maquina tenga un interruptor de dos velocidades y este este defectuoso , por que aunque los carbones del motor estén malos o no funcionen el motor debe funcionar en su máxima velocidad al oprimir el pedal al máximo los carbones so solo son para la velocidad baja, mi consejo es que cambies el triac y diodo ,nota .... para revisar el pedal la mejor forma es con un bombillo en serie .


----------



## vintageman (Mar 14, 2013)

Saludos.
El fallo es que ahora cuando pisas el pedal la maquina no se mueve. He comprobado el motor y está bien, con lo que el fallo está en el circuito. He dibujado el circuito, aquí va:







link directo a la imagen (se ve con mayor resolución)

http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa477/vintage_man/EsquemaALFA3940reducida.jpg

He comprobado todas las resistencias, el condensador, y los diodos, y están funcionando bien. El triac (TXD10K40) lo he cambiado por un BT138 (el repuesto más parecido que he encontrado), pero la maquina sigue sin funcionar. Sospecho que la corriente de acivación de la compuerta del triac ahora es distinta y por eso no me funciona. He probado a cambiar el valor de la resistencia de 15k que va del gate del 2N2067 al condensador…bajando mucho ese valor, consigo que arranque y pare el motor moviendo el pote de velocidad….pero no consigo regularle la velocidad, que vaya más rápido o más despacio.
Mirando el esquema, veo que el pote de velocidad y las resistencias del pedal están colocadas en serie, y no me explico muy bien como podía funcionar el encendido/apagado y la velocidad a la vez bien, dado que a mi el arranque/parada me lo hace super brusco, y moviendo muy ligeramente el pote de velocidad.
Estoy ya pensando en buscarme un esquema de un regulador de velocidad para motores y sustituir toda la placa, y poner en el pedal un contacto de encendido/apagado del motor…porque trabajando sobre la placa actual no consigo hacer que funcione bien, y llevo ya unos días intentándolo.
Muchas gracias amigos, cualquier consejo será probablemente de mucha ayuda.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 14, 2013)

Apostaría a que falleció el 2N6027 , fijate por aqui :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/prueba-put-ujt-programable-93401/#post772845

Saludos !


----------



## vintageman (Mar 14, 2013)

Hola Dosmetros, gracias por contestar.  El PUT era un sospechoso desde el principio, sí. El asunto es que ese modelo no lo puedo conseguir en mi ciudad. Probé a usar un 2646 y también a construirme un PUT casero a partir de un 3904 y un 3906, pero no se solucionó el problema.

Comprobé con el polímetro midiendo entre patillas y el PUT parece que funciona, o al menos abre y cierra la compuerta según la tensión de la patilla "gate". Comprobé así el 2646 y el PUT casero, y todos parecian abrir y cerrar la compuerta bien.

Ambos, PUT y triac parecen abrir y cerrar la compuerta en experimentos simples...pero claro, el caso es que lo hacen bruscamente, no gradualmente, y cuando están colocados en la máquina no lo hacen en el punto que deberían, estoy bastante despistado...veo el potenciometro en serie con la resistencia del pedal,...parece algo simple, pero despues tocando un poco el pote, el trimer y alguna resistencia (cambiandola por un pote) no consigo graduar la velocidad, a lo mucho consigo encender o apagar el motor. Ando despistado si....

Gracias Dosmetros, continuo con mis investigaciones y pruebas. Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 14, 2013)

Tanto PUT como Unijuntura , como SCR conmutan de golpe , lo que se les varía es el ángulo de disparo.

Cambiá los dos capacitores a ver si mejora la cosa


----------



## vintageman (Mar 14, 2013)

He probado a hacer los test que me comentabas, en modo resistencia (a la mínima escala, 200 ohms), cuando mido entre 2 patillas siempre me da infinita resistencia, da igual las patillas que elija y la polaridad. Parece indicativo de que el PUT no está bien ¿no?



Ok, el capacitor cercano al put lo he cambiado, pero el otro es un capacitor de alterna o algo extraño que no sé que es realmente, viene marcado como "BSA SUPRESOR 0,05uF", y no he encontrado recambios para él, podría subir una foto, es un cilindro de plástico con una especie de tapa. Desconozco su función además dado como está colocado en el circuito.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 14, 2013)

Claro , yo trabajo con ellos y a veces los reemplazo por unijunturas , la falla típica es que primero comienzan a fallar con funcionamiento errático , pero funcionan . . . y luego mueren.

Si lo construis hacelo con dos transistores *que soporten mas tensión* 

Fijate el SCR = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




y fijate el PUT = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Solo varia desde donde conectaron el Gate.

Otra opción es reformarlo a un Dimmer común y corriente con diac 


.


----------



## vintageman (Mar 14, 2013)

Muchas gracias Dosmetros.

Hoy debo bajar a la ciudad, ¿Sabrías recomendarme un par de transistores o un dimmer en concreto para este uso?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 14, 2013)

Ver el archivo adjunto 88206


Podes usar un diac (los hay en todas las ahorradoras quemadas ) o un foquito de neon y reformar el tuyo !


----------



## vintageman (Mar 14, 2013)

Gracias Dosmetros, a ver que puedo hacer, te contaré la resolución.


----------



## fersenfer (Dic 29, 2014)

hola yo tambien he tenido problemas con el pedal de una alfa 3940, el pedal era modificado y dejo de funcionar.
Vi el esquema que pusieron y al comprobar con la maquina que yo estaba mirando encontre varias diferencias, no se si por estar el esquema incompleto o por que hayan introducido variaciones en el.
de todas maneras aqui os pongo el mio con las diferencias y colores de cableado del conector din asi como el esquema del pedal.
espero que os sea de ayuda



aqui estan los archivos


----------



## jose antonio pueblo (Ene 1, 2015)

prueba a cambiar las escobillas


----------



## Jeg23 (Ago 27, 2020)

Buenos días.

Primero me presento, es mi primer mensaje en este foro. Mis conocimientos en electrónica es más bien nula... 

Retomo este tema porque me pasa lo mismo con esta maquina. Pero por lo visto, el circuito que tengo es distinto que el que está puesto aquí. En el circuito pone "220v alfa 1.94034". He cambiado algunas piezas que parecían tocadas, y otra que me explotó... Os mando las fotos
El la foto 01 era un tubo negro que se había abierto y me dieron eso que pone "CBB21 474J400V", pero no debía estar muy convencido... 
En la foto 2 lo que está redondeado de azul me lo dieron porque llevé el que estaba en la placa y estaba un poco rajado. Supongo que ese será correcto. El que está redondeado de verde me explotó y medio lo reconstruir(foto 03, por la otra cara pone une una M creo). Pero no estaban muy seguros de lo que era y me dieron lo que se ve en la foto 4. 

A ver si me podéis ayudar en que componentes tengo que cambiar. O si me podéis decir el modelo de la placa que tenéis para ver si la encuentro para comprar una nueva. 

Muchas gracias.


----------



## antocalder (Ago 30, 2020)

comprate otra


----------



## croedor (Jun 29, 2021)

Jeg23 dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Primero me presento, es mi primer mensaje en este foro. Mis conocimientos en electrónica es más bien nula...
> 
> ...


Buenos días,

he encontrado este hilo buscando info sobre la máquina de coser, ya que se le ha roto a mi madre.

Al final conseguiste repararla?

En mi caso se ha reventado el condensador negro, el cual voy a sustituir por otro, según lo que se de electrónica el valor de la capacidad afecta al rizado del puente rectificador, así que para este uso nos sirve cualquiera, voy a poner uno de 50-100 uF.

Pero creo que hay algo más ya que sigue haciendo cortocircuito la tarjeta.

Alguna idea?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 29, 2021)

Siempre es preferible hacer la consulta "generalizada" ya que :

Jeg23  --> Última visita Sep 20, 2020​


----------

